# Guild Wars 2



## Timewasmoney1 (May 1, 2013)

Anyone here play it? Just bought it finish up the instal as i type this


----------



## brotherjericho (May 1, 2013)

I have, just couldn't get into it. Got way too repetitive very early, imho. But many other people really like it, so its just a matter of taste.


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (May 1, 2013)

...................


----------



## sunni (May 1, 2013)

obijohn has a thread in here on it,


----------

